# USA Wins World greco Roman Wrestling Championships



## socalpankration (Sep 20, 2007)

For the 1st time ever the USA Greco Roman Wrestling Team won the team title at the 2007 World Championships. They did this without their defending World Champion, who was suspended for a year.  
http://themat.com/index.php?page=showarticle&ArticleID=17138

TEAM USA standing in the Six FILA International styles of Wrestling: 
Gold - Grappling
Gold - Greco Roman
Bronze - Pankration
Bronze - Sombo
Bronze - Beach Wrestling
The Freestyle Team is up next, wish them luck!


----------

